# Get a Hamster Heaven for £62.99



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to post about the Hamster Heaven offer that Zooplus.co.uk are offering, they sell it for £69.99 but there is currently a 10% off your first order.

I thought it was a really, really good price, nearly £30 cheaper than other places 

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

It is a really good offer, they are £89.99 at [email protected]

However Zooplus had them on sale last month 
(Picked mine up for £56.99 then)


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

:scared: typical! 

Ah well, still a great offer:thumbup:


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

its 69.99 from there beats pets at home for sure

im still looking 2 see where i can find it any cheaper lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Why the HH? Just wondering why everyone likes it :blush: I prefer the cricetti16 - the dimensions are the same on paper but because the cage base is straighter there is actually more usuable (sp.) floor space - and it's taller (the HH dimensions include the penthouse on top, if you take that away it's under 40cm's tall!) The cricettie 16 is also cheaper meaning more money to spend on toys


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

well ive got a syrian hamster n this cage does look suitable for my hamster i dont wanna small lil rubbish 1 thats 2 small for my boy i wanna spacish 1

do you have a link for the cage your on about? wouldnt mind having a look at it please


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage - Next Day Delivery Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage 
There you go  They always seem to be sold cheaper than the HHs but if I had a choice between that or another HH for my mice I would get the cricetti again  Again, on paper the dimensions for the two are the same. I'll take a picture of the HH sitting on top of the cricetti later to let you see the difference. It was only when i got the HH home that I realised the difference in size.


----------



## colette85 (Jan 5, 2011)

zany_toon said:


> Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage - Next Day Delivery Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage
> There you go  They always seem to be sold cheaper than the HHs but if I had a choice between that or another HH for my mice I would get the cricetti again  Again, on paper the dimensions for the two are the same. I'll take a picture of the HH sitting on top of the cricetti later to let you see the difference. It was only when i got the HH home that I realised the difference in size.


the house looks small so does the wheel other then that it looks a good cage


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage - Next Day Delivery Imac Criceti 16 Hamster Cage
> There you go  They always seem to be sold cheaper than the HHs but if I had a choice between that or another HH for my mice I would get the cricetti again  Again, on paper the dimensions for the two are the same. I'll take a picture of the HH sitting on top of the cricetti later to let you see the difference. It was only when i got the HH home that I realised the difference in size.


I've never seen this in person but to me it looks a bit naff... I don't like the look of any of the Imac stuff to be honest. But like I said I've never seen it in the flesh so I could be wrong  Plus by the look of it you cant add anything to it. Tubes I mean.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

colette85 said:


> the house looks small so does the wheel other then that it looks a good cage


:lol: Yeah they are, but i always throw the bits like that in the emergency toys bin anyway! Even the wheels with the savic aren't normally suitable for the animals they intend. I also prefer the shelves to the one in the new style HH - not much room for toys on the HH ones


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Piccy 

The cricetti 16 is on the bottom and the old style HH is on top. The two of them are sold as being the same size but as you can see, the two cages are lined up together at the edge of the photo and the cricetti is bigger. The bottom cage doesn't have as much in it though only because Kissifur won't play with his toys and would rather come out and climb the computer desk!


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazon has these for £40.00 free delivery.
Is basically a HH without daft penthouse bits.

Savic Hamster Sky Navy Blue Hamster Cage 80 X 50 X 50 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Myth said:


> Amazon has these for £40.00 free delivery.
> Is basically a HH without daft penthouse bits.
> 
> Savic Hamster Sky Navy Blue Hamster Cage 80 X 50 X 50 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


I considered getting it but then kinda forgot about it and ended up getting the HH :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Myth said:


> Amazon has these for £40.00 free delivery.
> Is basically a HH without daft penthouse bits.
> 
> Savic Hamster Sky Navy Blue Hamster Cage 80 X 50 X 50 Cm: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies


Thats good. You can buy the penthouse for £7.. So its a huge saving


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Alot of people take off the house and block the tubes.
Tends to get used as a toilet !


----------

